# my girl pebbles...not doing so well and its breaking my heart



## jeremyw86 (Apr 23, 2012)

My family got Pebbles as a puppy when I was a freshman in high school (2001) and she has been one of the greatest things in my life since then. i missed her all the time when i was away at college and was soooo happy to move back and be with her as she has gotten more gray in face and older..she is now 12. shes had her fair share of lumps and bruises along the way but we have always got in her into the vet to either drain lumps or get her on medicine for joint problems.

ok so heres the real problem,

friday after work i came home and took her out to play ball....her favorite...she was boucning around and running and having a great time. Saturday morning she was crying really early so i took her out and it seemed ok. i went back to sleep, the woke up and all of a sudden she has no energy...shes panting a lot and just sleeping. she wont eat a bone or her food. i havnt seen her drink anything. i worked again today, sunday, and when i came home my dad said she was in the backyard. i went to find her and she was laying in the bushes by the back fence. i got her up and she can walk around fine but just has no energy, her nose is relatively cold and wet but she just doesnt seem right.

i told my dad we need to take her to the vet and he said we'll give it a few more days...does anyone have any insight...im extremely worried and cant fathom the thought of not having her around


----------



## mm03gn (Sep 24, 2008)

I think you should trust your instincts and get her to the vet! Some things can get really bad really quickly and you don't want to wait and see... I'm sure others will agree, but hopefully some others might have a better idea what might be wrong with your girl. Hugs to you! XXX


----------



## mm03gn (Sep 24, 2008)

*bumping up*


----------



## Laurie (Sep 20, 2009)

Yes....your girl needs to see a vet as soon as possible. There is definitely something wrong with her. A few days may be too late!!!


----------



## cgriffin (Nov 30, 2011)

I noticed you got two posts going on on Pebbles. I answered on your other post under Main discussion. There are a few more posts also. 
I hope all goes well with Miss Pebbles.


----------



## vcm5 (Apr 20, 2011)

I hope that everything turns out alright, but I definitely think this calls for a vet trip ASAP. Good luck!


----------



## cgriffin (Nov 30, 2011)

Yes, agree! As I said in the other post under "main discussion", she needs to see a vet, NOW!


----------

